# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  How Long Do the Vaccinated Have to Live

## crayons

crazyedit: This is how some very rich people think, I know, I've been around the globe trotting yacht crowd. But this interview/transcript goes into how the luci's at the top of the food chain operate...We'll begin >>> Posted on August 27, 2021 by State of the Nation 


*How Long Do the Vaccinated Have to Live?*  By Steven Fishman

I deferred this question to a friend of mine, Dr. Mylo Canderian, Ph.D. [born Milos Iskanderianos, Corfu, Greece, 1938], who developed the patent for Graphene Oxide for use as a Hematological Bioweapon in 2015.

In full transparency, Dr. Canderian is what I would call a Genocidal Globalist, who follows Precept Ten of the Georgia Guidestones, which is very seldom discussed, stating Be not a Cancer upon the Earth; Leave Room for Nature.

Dr. Canderian is a Medical Contributor to the World Health Organization and is also very supportive of Klaus Schwab and the Great Reset, ushering in one world digital currency which is a secondary goal of the WHO for 2022.

Dr. Canderian is of the opinion that 95% of the worlds population are Useless Eaters who need to be euthanized as quickly as possible.

Look at downtown Chicago, Baltimore, or Los Angeles, he has stated, and you will clearly see why the Useless Eaters must be put down like rabid dogs.

He has expressed his disdain for Infectious Educators who promote Critical Race Theory, and is confident that the vaccine will put an end to Human Cancer Upon the Earth.

Dr. Canderian is an ardent supporter of Freemasonrys Duty and Obligation to rid the world of the Plague of Humanity.

Yet on a personal level, he and I share a passion for the same exotic dish served at Lemince de Veau in Geneva: Cream of Hummingbird Soup followed by Elk Tongue.

Continue reading the rest @ * https://stateofthenation.co/?p=80779*

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2021),WarriorRob (08-27-2021)

----------


## Oceander

Why, we'll live for e ..............

----------

12icer (08-27-2021)

----------


## Rancid

Who knows?  They may die a week after getting the jab, or live a long time with debilitating misery due to the jab.  Tens of thousands have already died from the jab.  They will have to kill me to get that shit in me, and if anyone tries to force the jab on me they will be carted off in a body bag.
1911 New Grips R.JPG

----------

12icer (08-27-2021),Big Dummy (08-27-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-28-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-27-2021),WarriorRob (08-27-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

VAERS Death Reports, you decide?


There are thousands of these stories out there, this shit is real people.

----------

12icer (08-27-2021),Big Dummy (08-27-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-27-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

They live as long as they get the updates, that is as long as nothing else gets them first.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-27-2021)

----------


## Oceander

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (08-27-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> 


So what's so funny?

----------

Rebel Yell (08-27-2021)

----------


## 12icer

My analysis of this would be if you test and this is in fact true, it will be time to start the ruling and political classes swan song before all who are able have been subjected to their genocidal plan.


Since the moderna has the highest concentration I would ass-u-me it would be the quickest killer. If you get the booster it will be cutting the life cycle time in half.

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2021),Rebel Yell (08-27-2021),WarriorRob (08-27-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> So what's so funny?


On this thread?  Everything.

----------

Fall River (08-28-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> On this thread?  Everything.



VACCINE INJURY, ADVERSE REACTIONS  DEATH COMPILATION


This funny

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> VACCINE INJURY, ADVERSE REACTIONS  DEATH COMPILATION
> 
> 
> This funny


Yeah - the CDC is lying to everyone - except on the VAERS reports, which come directly from God.  Seriously.  You can't have it both ways.

There are legitimate issues with both COVID-19 and the vaccines, but none of them has anything to do with the fear porn that seems to be everyone's favorite past-time, and this thread is no exception.

So, since I'm tired of trying to have a one-sided legitimate discussion on these issues with people who seem congenitally incapable of doing so, I'll just laugh it up.

And then there's all the idiocy surrounding whether the FDA in fact granted full approval to Pfizer to sell its mRNA vaccine - for all that I can tell, simply because the FDA forgot to include the exact phrase "FULL APPROVAL" in the letter granting the license to sell and market the vaccine under sec. 351(a) of the Public Health Service Act, as amended.

----------


## Foghorn

I think the EPA has totally run amok with their frivolous lawsuits.
_Why do you hate the environment?_


Obama should not send pallets of cash to terrorists.
_That's a very racist thing to say.
_

Everyone should make their own choice on the vaccine.
_You damn fear porn promoter._


Fuck you.
_We don't talk about sex around here._

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2021),Rebel Yell (08-27-2021),Thom Paine (08-28-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Why, we'll live for e ..............


The only thing I can find substantiating anything claimed here is that it is toxic to a certain type of cancer cell so it is used in chemotherapy.

Otherwise it's just a catalyst.  It's used as a catalyst in numerous vaccines and has never been developed as a "bio weapon".  Theoretically it could I suppose be used to deliver bio agents but then so can water.

You finding anything different?


Evaluation of Graphene Oxide Induced Cellular Toxicity and Transcriptome Analysis in Human Embryonic Kidney Cells - PubMed

----------


## JustPassinThru

> My analysis of this would be if you test and this is in fact true, it will be time to start the ruling and political classes swan song before all who are able have been subjected to their genocidal plan.
> 
> 
> Since the moderna has the highest concentration I would ass-u-me it would be the quickest killer. If you get the booster it will be cutting the life cycle time in half.


And Moderna was what the VA was given, to "administer" to veterans.

Shows about what they think of us.

No f'n wonder the Bidet people were so frantic to modify Trump's plan...just as it's no wonder the pharma companies, having been GIVEN this windfall by _Drumpf!_...did everything they could to hurt his election.  Even to holding off the announcement until after Election Day.

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2021),Rebel Yell (08-27-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> crazyedit: This is how some very rich people think, I know, I've been around the globe trotting yacht crowd. But this interview/transcript goes into how the luci's at the top of the food chain operate...We'll begin >>> Posted on August 27, 2021 by State of the Nation 
> 
> 
> *How Long Do the Vaccinated Have to Live?*  By Steven Fishman
> 
> I deferred this question to a friend of mine, Dr. Mylo Canderian, Ph.D. [born Milos Iskanderianos, Corfu, Greece, 1938], who developed the patent for Graphene Oxide for use as a Hematological Bioweapon in 2015.
> 
> In full transparency, Dr. Canderian is what I would call a “Genocidal Globalist,” who follows Precept Ten of the Georgia Guidestones, which is very seldom discussed, stating “Be not a Cancer upon the Earth; Leave Room for Nature.”
> 
> ...





> My analysis of this would be if you test and this is in fact true, it will be time to start the ruling and political classes swan song before all who are able have been subjected to their genocidal plan.
> 
> 
> Since the moderna has the highest concentration I would ass-u-me it would be the quickest killer. If you get the booster it will be cutting the life cycle time in half.


How long you live, depends on if you were given the placebo or not. To think every jab is the same is wrong. Did any of you watch my thread containing a random sampling of recent jabbed folks that got the magnet test? 

 The big question from that thread is how do they choose who lives and who dies? What is the criteria?


With propagandists exposed everywhere, how much longer can this sham go on?

Dr. Debby Burnett claimed that she worked on the COVID floor at her hospital, and that it was full. At capacity. Nearly every patient was unvaccinated. She goes on to slam the low vaccination rates in her area and blames it on Representative Lauren Boebert. Sean Davis calls her out as a veterinarian.

----------

Rebel Yell (08-27-2021)

----------


## Dan40

We have a lot of vaccines and even more bullshit.

----------


## Jen

> VAERS Death Reports, you decide?
> 
> 
> There are thousands of these stories out there, this shit is real people.


It is real.  For a person who is 75 years old, a ten-year window is fine.  For a person who is 35 years old..........it's pretty terrible, especially if some of those ten years are spent with debilitating auto-immune disease.

----------

Fall River (08-28-2021),WarriorRob (08-28-2021)

----------


## crayons

For those interested in the adverse effects of 'graphene oxide' just type in > adverse effects of 'graphene oxide'

I found this >>> La Quinta Columna released a game-changing report on June 30th, demonstrating that GRAPHENE OXIDE is the key ingredient in Pfizer’s “Covid-19 vaccine” serum. It’s evident from La Quinta Columna’s website the amount of time they invested in researching GRAPHENE OXIDE. @ Official interim report of Pfizer's vaccination vial analysis explained by La Quinta Columna - ORWELL CITY

Ramola D.  published an excellent article to The Everyday Concerned Citizen on July 5th, highlighting La Quinta Columna’s discovery and how GRAPHENE OXIDE causes blood clotting and magnetism @ 
Shocking News: Spanish Researchers Find 98-99% of Pfizer Vaccine Vial is Comprised of Toxic/Blood-Clotting Nano Graphene Oxide Now Seen to be True Cause of COVID-19 | The EveryDay Concerned Citizen

GRAPHENE OXIDE is a nanoparticle. These nanoparticles become magnetic when they reach the same temperature as the human body, according to scientific reports @ Observation of magnetic domains in graphene magnetized by controlling temperature, strain and magnetic field | Scientific Reports

Here’s a one-minute video clip of Moderna’s CEO Stephane Brancel bragging to the World Economic Forum about it taking just two days to create their “Covid-19 vaccine”. How is that possible unless it’s synthetic? Who runs the WEF? > Well it's The bikini wearin
80 yr old queerbait and depopulation advocate ' Klaus Schwab' @ BREAKING PROOF: THE PANDEMIC WAS CREATED TO SELL THE QUACKCCINES!

The GRAPHENE Hydrogels literally grow a new neural network inside the human body and do so extremely rapidly. This was observed by a Slovakia team of researchers @ Analysis of test sticks from surface testing in the Slovak Republic -confirmation of genocide.  Ariyana Love

I'd go on but I'm at work, but I do enjoy bein here with y'all in this magnificent forum...Remember > NO FEAR & Know Yer Enemy

----------

tlmjl (10-16-2021),WarriorRob (08-28-2021)

----------


## Fall River

*How Long Do The Vaccinated Have To Live*

About as long as those who eat breakfast in a fast food restaurant everyday, like Dunkin' Donuts.

Or those who eat leftover pizza for breakfast at home.


I'm against getting vaccinated, but if I had to choose between a diet of junk food and the vaccine, I would choose the vaccine.

----------


## nonsqtr

> For those interested in the adverse effects of 'graphene oxide' just type in > adverse effects of 'graphene oxide'
> 
> I found this >>> La Quinta Columna released a game-changing report on June 30th, demonstrating that GRAPHENE OXIDE is the key ingredient in Pfizer’s “Covid-19 vaccine” serum. It’s evident from La Quinta Columna’s website the amount of time they invested in researching GRAPHENE OXIDE. @ Official interim report of Pfizer's vaccination vial analysis explained by La Quinta Columna - ORWELL CITY
> 
> Ramola D.  published an excellent article to The Everyday Concerned Citizen on July 5th, highlighting La Quinta Columna’s discovery and how GRAPHENE OXIDE causes blood clotting and magnetism @ 
> Shocking News: Spanish Researchers Find 98-99% of Pfizer Vaccine Vial is Comprised of Toxic/Blood-Clotting Nano Graphene Oxide Now Seen to be True Cause of COVID-19 | The EveryDay Concerned Citizen
> 
> GRAPHENE OXIDE is a nanoparticle. These nanoparticles become magnetic when they reach the same temperature as the human body, according to scientific reports @ Observation of magnetic domains in graphene magnetized by controlling temperature, strain and magnetic field | Scientific Reports
> 
> ...


Sorry, this is so much BS I don't even know where to start.

An unpublished privately funded "research" paper?

No. I don't think so.

Here are the actual ingredients of each existing vaccine, which are required to be listed by law. The fact sheets for each vaccine are at the bottom of the page.

A Simple Breakdown of the Ingredients in the COVID Vaccines - COVID-19, Health Topics - Hackensack Meridian Health

----------

Fall River (08-29-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

No what Oceander means is the brainless assumptions made in this thread are funny, if not just plain offensive to those who have been vaccinated.   How long will the unvaccinated live? Far less long, especially  if one said something this offensive to me in person.  This thread isnt even a valid attempt at debate or discussion, its just plain offensive and insulting, and reeks of intolerance..

----------

Fall River (08-29-2021),Neo (08-28-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

More: What is the Full List of the COVID-19 Vaccine Ingredients?

Graphene Oxide In Pfizer Covid-19 Vaccines? Here Are The Latest Unsupported Claims

----------


## UKSmartypants

we already shot the bollox about graphene oxide down in flames, it was the Peak Bullshit Moment that got Qaeso's thread banished to its own sticky.,

----------

Foghorn (08-28-2021),nonsqtr (08-28-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> The only thing I can find substantiating anything claimed here is that it is toxic to a certain type of cancer cell so it is used in chemotherapy.
> 
> Otherwise it's just a catalyst.  It's used as a catalyst in numerous vaccines and has never been developed as a "bio weapon".  Theoretically it could I suppose be used to deliver bio agents but then so can water.
> 
> You finding anything different?
> 
> 
> Evaluation of Graphene Oxide Induced Cellular Toxicity and Transcriptome Analysis in Human Embryonic Kidney Cells - PubMed


There is NO graphene oxide in any of the current vaccines.

NONE.

Zero.

There are LIPID nanoparticles, not graphene.

Some people will believe anything these days.

----------


## nonsqtr

> we already shot the bollox about graphene oxide down in flames, it was the Peak Bullshit Moment that got Qaeso's thread banished to its own sticky.,


It's bad enough the vaccines kill, we don't have to make up stories about "how" they kill

----------

Fall River (08-29-2021),Neo (08-28-2021)

----------


## Neo

> VAERS Death Reports, you decide?
> 
> 
> There are thousands of these stories out there, this shit is real people.


Edited*

----------


## Neo

> Who knows?  They may die a week after getting the jab, or live a long time with debilitating misery due to the jab.  Tens of thousands have already died from the jab.  They will have to kill me to get that shit in me, and if anyone tries to force the jab on me they will be carted off in a body bag.
> Attachment 62340


Get real you daft fucker.you are mad!

----------


## Foghorn

> we already shot the bollox about graphene oxide down in flames, it was the Peak Bullshit Moment that got Qaeso's thread banished to its own sticky.,


It's a good point but I'd hate to stick to the facts.  It get's lonely out here in factville.


 :Cya20:

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Who knows?  They may die a week after getting the jab, or live a long time with debilitating misery due to the jab.  Tens of thousands have already died from the jab.  They will have to kill me to get that shit in me, and if anyone tries to force the jab on me they will be carted off in a body bag.
> Attachment 62340


This seems to be a threat of and encouragement for lethal violence... especially since the word "force" is interpretated by antivaxers here to be any coercion even if it is not a physical strong-arm injection. For example requiring a vax for employment is considered to be "forcing" the vax.  @Rancid has declared what she will do if that happens to her.

BUT the mods and administration have shown such empathy and sympathy for the antivaxers here that I would be wasting my time to report it. 

This was once a great forum.

----------

Fall River (08-29-2021),UKSmartypants (08-28-2021)

----------


## Jen

> This seems to be a threat of and encouragement for lethal violence... especially since the word "force" is interpretated by antivaxers here to be any coercion even if it is not a physical strong-arm injection. For example requiring a vax for employment is considered to be "forcing" the vax.  @Rancid has declared what she will do if that happens to her.
> 
> BUT the mods and administration have shown such empathy and sympathy for the antivaxers here that I would be wasting my time to report it. 
> 
> *This was once a great forum*.


Wait.  You're rejecting the whole forum because of a thread you disagree with?  That just doesn't feel right. The Science Forum will be fine. It is self-cleaning (hopefully).

----------

Fall River (08-29-2021),OldSchool (08-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It's a good point but I'd hate to stick to the facts.  It get's lonely out here in factville.


im not wasting my time searching out and reposting the evidence again, we've already torn that idiot claim to pieces.   Whats really irritating about the anti vaxxer BS, is the fact most of you have the attention span of a goldfish, ive even had to repeat stuff in the same thread just 10 posts later, proving something was nonsense, because the new poster wasnt paying attention.  At the moment, it looks like thread is going to go the same way as Queso marcos idiot vaccine thread, its a classic example of "Facebook science", invented by Joe P Bloggs from Little Rock Gas Station

----------

Neo (08-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> This seems to be a threat of and encouragement for lethal violence... especially since the word "force" is interpretated by antivaxers here to be any coercion even if it is not a physical strong-arm injection. For example requiring a vax for employment is considered to be "forcing" the vax.  @Rancid has declared what she will do if that happens to her.
> 
> BUT the mods and administration have shown such empathy and sympathy for the antivaxers here that I would be wasting my time to report it. 
> 
> This was once a great forum.



I agree. Ive already stated before im sick of the Science Forum being flooded out by antivaxxer bullshit, because its not science, its Facebook Pseudoscience by gullible idiots.

I really wish @Trinnity would create a COVID Forum and flush all these idiot vaccines and virus threads down it. Its killed the Science forum stone dead.

Can you not see the damage its done to this sub forum? Trinnity?   We are back to 18 threads out of 20 about fucking covid, just utterly sick to death of it, i came here to talk interesting science, we dont get any any more. I can read crap like those 18 threads on the Flat Earth Society website.  Or Facebook.

----------

Neo (08-28-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> This seems to be a threat of and encouragement for lethal violence... especially since the word "force" is interpretated by antivaxers here to be any coercion even if it is not a physical strong-arm injection. For example requiring a vax for employment is considered to be "forcing" the vax.  @Rancid has declared what she will do if that happens to her.
> 
> BUT the mods and administration have shown such empathy and sympathy for the antivaxers here that I would be wasting my time to report it. 
> 
> This was once a great forum.


Mandated vaccination IS lethal violence.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-28-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Wait.  You're rejecting the whole forum because of a thread you disagree with?  That just doesn't feel right.


It won't be me doing the real rejection 


"Member A"(instigating incredible fear with unsupported antivax fear porn) 
+
"Member B"(man with a gun literally scared out of his mind by unsupported antivax fear porn)
+
 incident where Member B imagines any coercion to be vaxed
=
 shooting incident and "body bag" 
+
federal law enforcement searching for source of misinformation that triggered Member B to go berserk 
=
Forum shut down.

----------

Jen (08-28-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Mandated vaccination IS lethal violence.


Good luck in court. I dont support mandated vaccination but I know the difference between that and "violence".

----------


## nonsqtr

> It won't be me doing the real rejection 
> 
> 
> "Member A"(instigating incredible fear with unsupported antivax fear porn) 
> +
> "Member B"(man with a gun literally scared out of his mind by unsupported antivax fear porn) plus incident where Member B imagines any coercion to be vaxed
> =
>  shooting incident and "body bag" 
> +
> ...


Stop with that stupid crap, will you please?

----------


## nonsqtr

> Good luck in court. I dont support mandated vaccination but I know the difference between that and "violence".


Apparently not.

Probably could make a decent case for a hate crime too, in some cases.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Stop with that stupid crap, will you please?


Calling a vaccine requirement for employment "violence " is what's stupid, dude. It won't stand up in court if someone shoots their employer for doing that and claims they were justified because they were being threatened with "violence" by their employer.

----------


## Jen

> It won't be me doing the real rejection 
> 
> 
> "Member A"(instigating incredible fear with unsupported antivax fear porn) 
> +
> "Member B"(man with a gun literally scared out of his mind by unsupported antivax fear porn) plus incident where Member B imagines any coercion to be vaxed
> =
>  shooting incident and "body bag" 
> +
> ...


 :Geez: I don't think it will come to that.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I don't think it will come to that.


You have alot of company here that believes as you do.
 :Occasion6:  :Occasion6:  :Occasion6:  :Occasion6:  :Occasion6:  :Occasion6:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Calling a vaccine requirement for employment "violence " is what's stupid, dude. It won't stand up in court if someone shoots their employer for doing that and claims they were justified because they were being threatened with "violence" by their employer.


Who said anything about court? lol  :Grin: 

Montreal vaccine riot: Mandatory smallpox inoculations led to violence in 1885 - The Washington Post

----------


## nonsqtr

> You have alot of company here that believes as you do.


They start doing that stuff, they really WILL have problems.

They're right on the hairy edge right now.

The whole problem is, these dumb fuckers would be interested in shutting down AMERICAN discussion forums when there's 20,000 new Isis terrorists out there.

They try that crap, they really WILL have problems 

Please, stop with the fear mongering.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Who said anything about court? lol 
> 
> Montreal vaccine riot: Mandatory smallpox inoculations led to violence in 1885 - The Washington Post


Did you think I said such things - riots and violence - would NOT happen?  On the contrary.  Read my post again.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *They start doing that stuff, they really WILL have problems.*
> 
> They're right on the hairy edge right now.
> 
> The whole problem is, these dumb fuckers would be interested in shutting down AMERICAN discussion forums when there's 20,000 new Isis terrorists out there.
> 
> They try that crap, they really WILL have problems 
> 
> Please, stop with the fear mongering.


Interesting.  you are accusing me of fear mongering against fear mongering.

Wait..    @nonsqtr .... with your post YOU are fearmongering.

Please, stop with the fear mongering.

See how that works?

----------


## nonsqtr

> Interesting.  you are accusing me of fear mongering against fear mongering.


You're threatening jackboots on the crazies.

That's a little extreme, don't you think?

Here in America, we don't do that kind of thing.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You're threatening jackboots on the crazies.
> 
> That's a little extreme, don't you think?
> 
> Here in America, we don't do that kind of thing.


Unmm... no I threatened nothing.  I said that if mandates start, some will turn to violence.  You even posted proof that such things have happened in the past. 

Are you awake?

----------


## nonsqtr

> Unmm... no I threatened nothing.  I said that if mandates start, some will to violence 
> 
> Are you awake?


No, I'm asleep on the plane.

This is my Bot speaking with you.

lol  :Smile:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Forum shut down.


THAT is fear mongering.

You'd be pissed too, if someone was trying to stick unwanted needles in you.

Goddammit, I will NOT operate under a fear of censorship.

FUCK the fucking FBI morons, they're clueless and incompetent. They can't even keep the hackers out.

We should DEFUND them. They are USELESS MORONS.

Is that clear enough?

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-15-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> THAT is fear mongering.
> 
> You'd be pissed too, if someone was trying to stick unwanted needles in you.
> 
> Goddammit, I will NOT operate under a fear of censorship.
> 
> FUCK the fucking FBI morons, they're clueless and incompetent. They can't even keep the hackers out.
> 
> We should DEFUND them. They are USELESS MORONS.
> ...


They serve drinks on the plane, don't they.


Your anger makes it clear that you also believe it's a viable threat. That's what's so bizarre with your posts to me. Neither of us agree with with vaccine mandates. Neither of us agree with censorship. But because I point out that it can happen... you are posting your anger with me.. 

Trinnity gave us mild hell for not reporting someone else to her that could lead to such a result.  I didn't even report    @Rancid 's post. Do as you are so inclined. But your snark towards me makes no sense.

----------


## nonsqtr

> They serve drinks on the plane, don't they.
> 
> 
> Your anger makes it clear that you also believe it's a viable threat. That's what's so bizarre with your posts to me. Neither of us agree with with vaccine mandates. Neither of us agree with censorship. But because I point out that it can happen... you are posting your anger with me.. 
> 
> Trinnity gave us mild hell for not reporting someone else to her that could lead to such a result.  I didn't even report    @Rancid 's post. Do as you are so inclined. But your snark towards me makes no sense.


Maybe you don't get it.

"It can happen" is the WHOLE PROBLEM.

Death from an unwanted vaccine? Yeah - "it can happen".

Death from an unwanted bullet? Yeah, that can happen too.

You think it's a good idea to be kow-towing to a wayward government that won't (or can't) let its citizens speak freely?

Newsflash: the PTB are WAY TOO INCOMPETENT to tell who's serious and who isn't. They nab some hothead in Michigan for doing nothing, and let a dozen terrorists off the hook to blow up the world trade center.

These dumb fuckers that are supposed to be listening are downright incompetent. And you're suggesting we be scared of them to the point of self-censorship?

How about all 350 million of us just stick a big middle finger into whichever of their two faces we can conveniently access?

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-15-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Maybe you don't get it.
> 
> "It can happen" is the WHOLE PROBLEM.
> 
> Death from an unwanted vaccine? Yeah - "it can happen".
> 
> Death from an unwanted bullet? Yeah, that can happen too.
> 
> *You think it's a good idea to be kow-towing to a wayward government that won't (or can't) let its citizens speak freely?*
> ...


I suppose you could twist and distort what I said  to where you could say i think it's a good idea. 

But I didn't.  I did point out that it - censorship - can happen though. You agree.. and like me, are opposed to it. This is what makes your posts so bizarro. 

The difference between us is that if I want to speak out against the government or threaten violence (which I won't) or any other civil disobedience, I will do it where *I* and only I have to pay the price. You apparently aren't satisfied with that but are willing to take others down with you. Real cool man. But Henry David Thoreau you are NOT.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I suppose you could twist and distort what I said  to where you say i think it's a good idea. 
> 
> But I didn't.  I did point out that it - censorship - can happen though. You agree.. and like me, are opposed to it. This is what makes your posts so bizarro. 
> 
> The difference between us is that if I want to speak out against the government or threaten violence ( which I won't) I will do it where I and only I have to pay the price. You apparently aren't satisfied with that but are willing to take others down with you.


Me? I'm a pussycat.  :Grin: 

But I have sharp claws.

I don't take others "with me", I slice them in half and walk away.

Dude - this is the WHOLE POINT. You don't "arrest" or "shut down" people for using flowery language, you don't do that. It's UN-AMERICAN.

Our country continues to depend on a free flow of information. Accurate or not, we won't survive without it.

ALL of our capability as a nation is ultimately dependent on our ability to communicate with each other.

And we will do that WITH OR WITHOUT interference.

One if by land, two if by sea.

The idea that the FBI can distinguish a madman from a terrorist is LUDICROUS. They're nowhere near that good. Nowhere even close.

----------


## nonsqtr

All right, let's talk about the vaccine some more.

It's a VERY BAD IDEA to mandate 100% vaccination when you DO NOT KNOW what the long term effects of the vax are.

That is irresponsible to the level of CRIMINAL.

I don't give a rat's ass about the hospitals, I care about MY LIFE.

YES, the vax could yet have some unforeseen long term problem which WE the taxpayers will end up paying for.

In a case like this we want to DIVERSIFY the treatment, not lock everyone in to the same unknown solution.

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-15-2021),Fall River (08-29-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-28-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> All right, let's talk about the vaccine some more.
> 
> It's a VERY BAD IDEA to mandate 100% vaccination when you DO NOT KNOW what the long term effects of the vax are.
> 
> That is irresponsible to the level of CRIMINAL.
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass about the hospitals, I care about MY LIFE.
> 
> YES, the vax could yet have some unforeseen long term problem which WE the taxpayers will end up paying for.
> ...


Agreed. 

And we want to know the REAL problems with the vaccines. And that's difficult to do when we have to sort through 50 nonsense antivax articles to find one that is legit.  That's been my issue with the antivax fear porn. I've stated it multiple times that rumors and misinformation is dangerous because it masks what we REALLY want to know.

But the antivaxers have successfully labeled my time consuming reviews of the scientific papers that supposedly support their views ( but don't) as acts of A * VAXER* .  And you even bit and swallowed that lie.

----------


## nonsqtr

> And we want to know the REAL problems. And that's difficult to do when we have to sort through 50 nonsense antivax articles.  That's been my issue with the antivax fear porn. I've stated it multiple times that rumors and misinformation is dangerous because it masks what we REALLY want to know.


The scientific method works. Trust the science.

It only works, though, WITHOUT CENSORSHIP.

The right people will know what's real and what's not, if they get ALL the information.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> The scientific method works. Trust the science.
> 
> It only works, though, WITHOUT CENSORSHIP.
> 
> The right people will know what's real and what's not, if they get ALL the information.


Also, just because "9 out of 10 scientists agree" does not make the issue "settled".

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-15-2021),Fall River (08-29-2021),nonsqtr (08-28-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Also, just because "9 out of 10 scientists agree" does not make the issue "settled".


True.  :Smile:

----------

Frankenvoter (08-28-2021)

----------


## crayons

It seems reports in the U.S. differ from what is reported in other countries and since I'm a country boy n' don't git off the reservation
that often; as well as dealing with both vaxxed and unvaxxed on an hourly basis: >>> I'm Lookin For Answers.

There was a post on this thread (from the U.S.) listing Pfizer ingredients but there are conflicting results elsewhere like
The new corona vaccine contains graphene oxide, carnosine, CpG and new corona virus RBD @ https://patents.google.com/patent/CN112220919A/en 

and pfizer whistleblower confirms toxic graphene oxide inside mrna jab http://stateofthenation.co/?p=54567 The list goes on and on;
Things like Japan receiving a million vials of contaminated vaccines, Vaccines that attract magnets (Iron oxide?)...Maybe the vaccines
are manufactured for different locations for different results=slow-medium-fast kill...Whatever is goin on, it's time to take
a holistic path and look for antidotes, some of which many already have in their tool boxes...I've gotten pro active and already
been experimenting on myself successfully with a few of these ideas.


*Disclamer, This intel is is for informational purposes only*

3 Foods That Contain Shikimic Acid to Halt Spike Protein Transmission
https://deeprootsathome.com/3-foods-that...nsmission/

Antidote for Spike Proteins & COVID19 Vaccination? Fennel, Star Anise, Shikimic acid, Pine Tree Needle Turpentine & NANO SOMA
https://www.survivethenews.com/antidote-...nano-soma/

An experimental peptide could block Covid-19 (it's synthetic Not natural) but if it will work good on em...we'll see
https://news.mit.edu/2020/peptide-drug-b...cells-0327

Dandelion extract inhibits SARS-CoV-2 in vitro
https://www.news-medical.net/news/202103...vitro.aspx

PINE TEA: Possible Antidote for Spike Protein Transmission
https://ambassadorlove.wordpress.com/202...nsmission/

Nutrition Protocol To Deactivate & Neutralize Graphene Oxide in covid vaccines
https://katrinah.com/nutrition-protocol-...ene-oxide/

Aaand since I need my mechanics and employees to be healthy I Buy cartons of EfferC, ElderberryZinc lozenges and other goodies
for anytime they might need it.

We Need Healthy Discussion on this Matter to Beat the Luci's at their Own Game. Comprede?

I Luv Y'all and Stay Safe, That is All

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Sorry, this is so much BS I don't even know where to start.
> 
> An unpublished privately funded "research" paper?
> 
> No. I don't think so.
> 
> Here are the actual ingredients of each existing vaccine, which are required to be listed by law. The fact sheets for each vaccine are at the bottom of the page.
> 
> A Simple Breakdown of the Ingredients in the COVID Vaccines - COVID-19, Health Topics - Hackensack Meridian Health


Calling out such bullshit is all I've done. If that makes me a vaxer or an advocate for censoring, then join the club. 

I've simply done more of it than you have. But never- not once - advocated that anyone get the vaccine or ridiculed anyone for their choice to not get the vaccine. (Although I did post a parody at one time of the antivax fear pornographers.)

An apology from you would be accepted.

----------

nonsqtr (08-28-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> There was a post on this thread (from the U.S.) listing Pfizer ingredients but there are conflicting results elsewhere like
> The new corona vaccine contains graphene oxide, carnosine, CpG and new corona virus RBD @ https://patents.google.com/patent/CN112220919A/en


This is a random CHINESE patent. It has nothing to do with Pfizer, Moderna, or J&J.




> and pfizer whistleblower confirms toxic graphene oxide inside mrna jab http://stateofthenation.co/?p=54567


I doubt that very much.




> The list goes on and on;
> Things like Japan receiving a million vials of contaminated vaccines, Vaccines that attract magnets (Iron oxide?)...Maybe the vaccines
> are manufactured for different locations for different results=slow-medium-fast kill.


You're tripping. Calm down. You don't have to look for reasons - if you dont want to take the vaccine, just don't take it.

----------


## Trinnity

> This seems to be a threat of and encouragement for lethal violence... 
> This was once a great forum.


Rancid is over the top, but we  don't have  forced vaccinations. He's not threatening anyone.

And @Rancid, you need to  dial it back or  people will think you're  a nut and shun you. Keep it up and you're gonna temper tantrum yourself  right out of this forum forever. Calm  down.


Ish, this was once a great forum?  You've been here 2 years  and it's still a great forum. Can't  please everyone and I'm not gonna  kiss ass. I'll run this forum the same way I have for almost nine  years. End of story.

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-15-2021),nonsqtr (08-29-2021),OldSchool (08-28-2021)

----------


## crayons

> crazyedit: Came back to update shortened links somehow they got discombobulated and the
> original post can't be edited...Lets see if it works > Thanks
> 
> I've gotten pro active and already been experimenting on myself successfully with a few of these ideas, And many may have
> some of these inbtheir toolbox like Iodine, D3, C, etc
> 
> *Disclamer, This intel is is for informational purposes only*
> 
> 3 Foods That Contain Shikimic Acid to Halt Spike Protein Transmission
> ...

----------


## nonsqtr

> Rancid is over the top, but we  don't have  forced vaccinations. He's not threatening anyone.


Agreed. I would call it hyperbole and flowery language.




> And @Rancid, you need to  dial it back or  people will think you're  a nut and shun you. Keep it up and you're gonna temper tantrum yourself  right out of this forum forever. Calm  down.


Yes. Perhaps a bit "too" flowery.  :Grin: 

The emotion is visible but not isolated, Rancid is not alone with these feelings. In my humble opinion at some point it becomes desirable to voice them, or have them be voiced.

And, you'll recall, the Donald was popular because he said the things others refused to say, he voiced that which many felt.

----------


## Dan40

My plan is to live forever.   If that doesn't work out, I'll revise the plan.

----------


## patrickt

No one knows how long they have to live. The humming you hear might be a meteor heading for you.

----------


## QuaseMarco

A very good question.

----------


## Canadianeye

> A very good question.


And some of the people who risked their lives, and, potentially future health concerns...demand everyone else risk their lives and their future health concerns.

Some pretend not to demand, but want that to happen.

Some regret their decision to get the jab(s) but still want others to get the jab.

Some are fine with their decision on risking their lives successfully by living through 1 or 2 jabs and possibly a booster, are not concerned with future health concerns, and, are not demanding anyone else be forced to take the jab...through all the various means at the disposal of the authoritarians.

Some are concerned about their future health concerns.

Some people are simply not getting the jab, for myriad reasons...despite the authoritarians and their toadies.

----------

Bulldog_67 (10-15-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> A very good question.




Husband of
Best friend of
the daughter of
A random Twitterer in
A post in our forum 


Interesting.

----------


## Dan40

> And some of the people who risked their lives, and, potentially future health concerns...demand everyone else risk their lives and their future health concerns.
> 
> Some pretend not to demand, but want that to happen.
> 
> Some regret their decision to get the jab(s) but still want others to get the jab.
> 
> Some are fine with their decision on risking their lives successfully by living through 1 or 2 jabs and possibly a booster, are not concerned with future health concerns, and, are not demanding anyone else be forced to take the jab...through all the various means at the disposal of the authoritarians.
> 
> Some are concerned about their future health concerns.
> ...


Have to throw a bullshit flag on this.  I/we got the Pfizer double jab.  Whether any other person gets any jab is 500% up to that person.  Barb and I go out often, dine out at least once  week and spend other activities away from home.  Not once have I looked at any other person and wondered if they were vaxxed.  At the gun store no one wears a mask and I doubt many customers are vaxxed, but it is NONE OF MY BUSINESS.  We will NOT be getting a "booster!"

----------

Wildrose (10-16-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Husband of
> Best friend of
> the daughter of
> A random Twitterer in
> A post in our forum 
> 
> 
> Interesting.


The dead kinda have a hard time reporting directly.

Hank Aaron comes to mind.  Plus that VP of Hewlett-Packard.  Many other known names.  Including one vaxx agitator who was so proud, right up until he was so dead.

Eric Clapton had a rough go but is still alive.  He's reported his own experience.

Many other non-fatal victims are loathe to admit their bad judgment in getting the Jab.  So it falls to family members to post or comment on it.

----------


## Wildrose

> The dead kinda have a hard time reporting directly.
> 
> Hank Aaron comes to mind.  Plus that VP of Hewlett-Packard.  Many other known names.  Including one vaxx agitator who was so proud, right up until he was so dead.
> 
> Eric Clapton had a rough go but is still alive.  He's reported his own experience.
> 
> Many other non-fatal victims are loathe to admit their bad judgment in getting the Jab.  So it falls to family members to post or comment on it.


Hank Aaron was a walking stroke or heart attack waiting to take place.  There's absolutely no evidence anywhere to suggest the vaccine caused his death.

What killed Aaron was a lifetime of living large, genetics, and too much saturated fat and refined sugar.

----------


## UKSmartypants

vaccine thread, needs moving to covid forum.

----------

